# Question about size and shape, for the ladies



## Sardis333 (Jul 2, 2013)

Since there are about 15 times more people viewing this forum than the physical and mental forum, I thought I would pose my question here as well as it does relate to sex:

First off, I would like to mention that I have been having issues with my wife when it comes to sex. I posted a separate thread in the talk about sex forum. My question here, as this is the forum for physical issues I was wondering if the shape of the male genitalia could be a possible problem for the issues I am having. I know that everyone is different and that different women like different shapes and sizes. I am going to describe mine in the following:

Approximately 7 inches long, about half way it curves Ina downward manner. The curve is maybe a 25-30 degree curve.

As I am on a mobile device I cannot look it up at the moment but I know that this is called something specific, and I believe there is a fix for it. A brief explanation of what is happening with my wife: sex is painful for her. She has been told there is a spot just inside her vaginal on the bottom side that looks like a small cut, however it is not healing. I know she needs to go to her doc and figure out why it is not healing.

My main question is do you think the shape of mine could cause any pain or problems and should I talk to my doctor about getting my equipment straightened out?

TIA


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Sardis333 said:


> Since there are about 15 times more people viewing this forum than the physical and mental forum, I thought I would pose my question here as well as it does relate to sex:
> 
> First off, I would like to mention that I have been having issues with my wife when it comes to sex. I posted a separate thread in the talk about sex forum. My question here, as this is the forum for physical issues I was wondering if the shape of the male genitalia could be a possible problem for the issues I am having. I know that everyone is different and that different women like different shapes and sizes. I am going to describe mine in the following:
> 
> ...


If your curve is causing an issue, you can switch the position. So if missionary is having an issue, switch to doggy or vice versa.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

If she will let you - try rear entry and see if she has the same pain. That would be a quick answer.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

First off I want to say that your shape, is not uncommon. I would start trying different positions. Since you curve downward, reverse cowgirl may be just the position for your curve to be handy for stimulating the g-spot. Experiment some and keep the communication open with her so you can find positions that work the best.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sardis333 said:


> Approximately 7 inches long, about half way it curves Ina downward manner. The curve is maybe a 25-30 degree curve.
> 
> As I am on a mobile device I cannot look it up at the moment but I know that this is called something specific, and I believe there is a fix for it.


A slight upward curve is considered normal. A 25 degree downward curve might not be. The condition you're referring to is called Peyronie's disease (I have it, FWIW). Has it always been this way, or did you experience a change that got progressively worse over time?

If you have a sudden bend, constriction, kink, or other deformity in them thar parts, there's not really much the medical world can give your for hope to correct it. Read up on the web - there's a forum much like this one for men with the problem, which amounts to somewhere around 10 percent of the population.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Reverse cowgirl. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Have you asked her if she wants you to fix it?


There are no real fixes for this. 

Surgery is reserved for the most severe cases because the success rates is variable and the side effects are unwelcome - surgery leaves you shorter than before. Some trials of certain drugs like L-arginine, Interferon, or Verapamil have shown small effects, but the general consensus is that unless intercourse is impossible or you are in constant erectile pain, there's little course of action.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The cut maybe due to having sex while not being libricated enough and then having frequent sex without it healing. However she needs to go to a doctor. I don't think you are to blame. Forsome females even a hair can cause a cut down there or just dryness. It could also be other issues so if she has not gone send her to see her obgyn ASAP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll aslo mention that if she ever has a c-section or any surgery around that area she may have scar tissue and its very painful. Years after I had son via c-section I was having lots of pain, even bending down. I went in for a cyst removal but my dr saw that I had lots of scar tissue that was holding my uterus, bladder and colon together causing the pain. Once he freed them up,'it made major difference. 

It can be anything! So please have her go and get checked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

A vagina is designed to accommodate many different shapes and sizes. It stretches and is lubricated for that reason. A cut however can create issues regardless of whether or not you have a curve. She really should get it checked. When did the cut appear? Is it from vaginal birth perhaps or rough sex while not lubricated. I'd figure that out first because it might be irritated no matter what the position. 

Good luck


----------



## Sardis333 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the responses. It looks as though my options are very limited in this matter. The shape of my equipment has always been this way for as long as I can remember. As far as th pain in my wife she has had a problem self lubricating so we use lube during intercourse, but I guess it runs dry after a while. It is very possible the cut came from intercourse when she was dry. The person who told her about the cut was her doctor on a visit two visits ago. We have been trying to address why she is not self lubricating. She has never had children, she is 27 years old. Her doctor switched her birth control to something with more estrogen in it as well as prescribed her a topical cream (estrace, or something near that). Her psych doctor is also lowering her dose of pristiq but keeping her dose of ridilin the same (I think it is something like 10mg). She says that she is starting to feel slightly more sexual, but she usually just suppresses those feelings. 

Anyways, back on topic. She has expressed to me that she likes the shape of my equipment, and does not want me to do anything about it. But if it is causing any problems I would be willing to take a risk and make a sacrifice to save her from any pain or discomfort. Perhaps the best course of action is to forgo sex for a while to allow her adequate time to heal. She has also mentiond she will get in to see her doctor about why it is not healing. (by the way, we do not have a lot of sex, usually one to two weeks in between encounters or even longer. I would have thought there would have been enough time to heal, but I am probably wrong)

Again, thank you all for the responses.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Has she had the lubrication issue prior to the medications or do you know? 

Anti depressants are notorious for killing the sex drive and making it difficult to orgasm. Some people also have these issues with BCP. I don't know off hand about ritalin. 

I would think a week or two would be sufficiant for vaginal healing. Wondering is she perhaps has endometriosis? This can cause adheasions outside the uterus. Basically sticking everything together and possibly causing pain because of the uterus being adhered to the intestines.


----------



## FemBot (May 1, 2013)

Look up vaginismus as it can be caused by meds I believe.


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

Downward curves are good in doggie or rear entry, and straight on oral.

It's not good for missionary.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I swear this place is just like "Lake Woebegone"... Another 7" long pecker???


----------



## AlphaProvider (Jul 8, 2013)

AlphaProvider said:


> Downward curves are good in doggie or rear entry, and straight on oral.
> 
> It's not good for missionary.


Yup... Not even 6.85" or 7.25", 7.00"! LOL


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Reverse cowgirl.
> 
> You're welcome.


:iagree:


Sardis333 said:


> Since there are about 15 times more people viewing this forum than the physical and mental forum, I thought I would pose my question here as well as it does relate to sex:
> 
> First off, I would like to mention that I have been having issues with my wife when it comes to sex. I posted a separate thread in the talk about sex forum. My question here, as this is the forum for physical issues I was wondering if the shape of the male genitalia could be a possible problem for the issues I am having. I know that everyone is different and that different women like different shapes and sizes. I am going to describe mine in the following:
> 
> ...





AlphaProvider said:


> Downward curves are good in doggie or rear entry, and straight on oral.


Lazy Doggie OMG I had an X shaped like this.


----------



## Unaware (Jan 7, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Another 7" long pecker???


Its not called average cos only one man has it


----------

